# My 125 g



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a few pics of my tank.
http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/cica60/library/

Sorry, I didn't know how else to post pictures.
Joe


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

nice LPS tank joe!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So much nicer to see Joe's tank in person and to boot he's a great guy!


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Joe


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice tank


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

disman_ca said:


> Nice tank


Thanks, it would look nicer if the reflection of the window would't show in it.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Very nice indeed.


Thanks but yours is much nicer!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Great looking tank!!


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

*Update*

Long time I didn't update this thread. My tank is a little bit different now.




Sorry, the quality is not the best. All I could use is my first gen. Samsung galaxy S.
Thanks for looking.

Joe


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Such a beautiful tank!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

beautiful tank Joe and by having it you are definably not average Joe 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you guys!


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful stuff Joe, everything is nice and big.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks T, how are the wrasses?


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

I lost one . But the other is doing well.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

That hadoni...er saddleback...is epicly epic. Very nice


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

JamesHurst said:


> That hadoni...er saddleback...is epicly epic. Very nice


Thanks but I really don't know what " That hadoni...er saddleback..." means.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Hadoni and saddleback are types of giant anemonea. Is that not a giant carpet anemone in the top middle of the tank? Or is that just a ridiculously large leather?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation. No, I don't want any nem in this tank. It is just a large leather. It is about a year and a half old. It was 2.5" in diameter, now it's around 16".


----------

